# Bangkok Dentist



## John Citizen

I am looking for a good dentist in Bangkok.

I need and implant and a crown.

Also any dodgy one's to avoid ?

Thanks


----------



## BlueGirl

I would love to find an excellent cosmetic dentist. I always wanted Lumineers, yet they are $1,000 per tooth here in the States.


----------



## Nelsonn

*Re*

Good dentists take a personal interest in patients and their health. They are prevention-oriented but not faddists. They use x-ray films and probably suggest a full-mouth study unless suitable films are available from the patient's previous dentist. 
Carlisle PA Dentist


----------



## Felixtoo2

A few years back i went to the Bangkok Phuket Hospital for dental treatment and they were very professional.


----------



## Joeadventure

*Dentist...*



BlueGirl said:


> I would love to find an excellent cosmetic dentist. I always wanted Lumineers, yet they are $1,000 per tooth here in the States.


Dr Sunil is a dentist i went to while spending time in Thailand. Class act, if you call them before you go and send them pictures they can give you an estimate, pick you up at the airport and set up your hotel room-plus pick you up each morning for your appointment and take you home and your final visit they will drive you to anywhere you want to go in the city. Check him out...MANY expats were there, some getting entire upper and lowers done...honest guy...didn't want to do what I wanted as he said he could make the money but my teeth didn't need what I wanted...Let me know how it goes for you...
joe


----------



## nextpat

*Rajapas-Anchana Dental Clinic*

This English-speaking dentist comes highly recommended by my friends (one Farang, one Thai), who have seen him for all dental needs. He is certified in prosthodontics (crowns, implants, etc.) by Indiana University, and certificate of mastery at implantology from UCLA, USA

Be advised - most staff members do not speak English, but the dentist does.

Rajapas Panichuttra, DDS
307/274 Charansanitwong Soi 31
Bangkhunsri Bangkoknoi, Bangkok
10700 Thailand
Tel (662) 866-6327-9
email: rajapas at hotmail

Chok dee!


----------



## gfinbkk

*Dentist*



John Citizen said:


> I am looking for a good dentist in Bangkok.
> 
> I need and implant and a crown.
> Also any dodgy one's to avoid ?
> 
> Thanks


I just had some work done at Silom Smile Clinic. My teeth were bad, fillings gone and teeth breaking. I got a lower partial, 9 extractions and a total of 9 visits for $710. I must also say the women there were so nice it almost made it nice. I hate dentists but this clinic was amazing. 
Implants and crowns are much more expensive.


----------



## iamjohngalt

Had 5 crowns done by Dr. Kittiphat at Pattaya Smile Clinic in Pattaya in july 09 and I am very happy with the results. They had modern equipment, a spotless clinic, and very professional staff. (Pattaya was a 300 baht comfortable bus ride from Bangkok.) I also visited two clinics in Bangkok, Dr. Sunil's Clinic and Yanhee Hospital. Both were professional and appeared to be very good. I chose Dr. Kittiphat at Pattaya Smile because (1) his prices were more reasonable, (2) he had good references from former patients (in Australia), and (3) he was willing to do the work that I wanted done. Dr Sunil recommended a more expensive treatment plan that I felt was not as appropriate for me.


----------



## george.kelly

Dentists are their to take care of oral health I don't want my teeth to get spoiled due to bad eating habits so I take extra precautions in my diet and always brush my teeth twice a day.
I do not want to visit any dentist. It is said that precaution is better then cure.


----------



## msbarbarav

*Good Dentist*

Hello, 

My husband had a bridge and a new tooth plus teeth whitening at his dentist in Asoke which is very easy to get to (MRT and BTS just there). I used the same dentist for cleaning and she found two little spots of decay so she sorted out those too and the cost was reasonable at 2000 Baht. I would recommend them and so would my husband. They are called Dental Design and the phone number is 02 261 9119 and the address is 10 Asoke which is off Sukhumvit Soi 21 - I walk from the metro station, its just down Asoke on the right, a white bungalow building.

Good Luck

Barbara





John Citizen said:


> I am looking for a good dentist in Bangkok.
> 
> I need and implant and a crown.
> 
> Also any dodgy one's to avoid ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tedsc

*Don't do it*

My advice for anyone planning to come to Thailand for dentistry or any medical work, don't take the chance. Five years ago you could expect relatively good work at a bargain price. Since then, they have geared up for medical tourism in a big way. Many of the dental offices have more travel agent staff than they do dental staff. The prices are now about 80% of your home county and the quality is hit or miss as they have an extreme shortage of experienced qualified dental staff (depends on what you are doing). Doesn't matter how great your dentist is, if you are getting crowns (especially more than one), the people at the lab may only have two months experience, no school, and maybe didn't finish high school. They are the big problem.

You can go to Vietnam and get quality dental work, maybe. It is about 1/3 the price of Thailand and the materials are top notch. However, never, never, never schedule any work on or near a major Vietnamese holiday, especially Tet. The Viet Q return to Vietnam during these periods to do major dental work. Although the Vietnamese hate the Viet Q, the educated professional are most likely related to one and they receive preferential treatment. Even if your in the middle of treatment, you will be bumped, your work rushed and most likely not what you want. If they are in a slow period you will get professional work.

Regardless of where you go, none of these places stand behind their work, if you have a problem they will say something is wrong with you. In Thailand, if you are getting a crown, don't expect to get it until the last minute.

It's about 50/50 these days if you will get good work. If you don't you will have to have it redone back home and the total will be a lot more. Not worth the risk.


----------



## rucus7

Wow tedsc, who pissed in your cornflakes this morning? Bangkok has both good and bad dental clinics, office and hospitals. This isn't five years ago, prices have gone up. So has the quality in some of the providers. The key is to do your research. We ( as a Family ) use Bangkok Dental hospital. My daughters braces are going to be less than 2,000 U.S. dollars. Her orthodontist trained in the USA. Speaks english with an american accent. Also has a practice in Chiang Mai. I did however shop around for implants. I need two, because Bangkok dental Hospital was expensive, 3,000 plus per tooth. I need two I found BIDC (Bangkok International Dental Center) Again the dentist doing my implant spent 7 years in America both studying and teaching at the University of North Carolina. My cost will be 2,500 U.S. dollars per tooth. that includes a high content gold crown.
I think where people run into trouble is when they go For the cheapest alternative possible. Also living in Thailand helps greatly with scheduling and follow up.


----------



## Grennor

Hi John, I go to a dentist in Pattaya , who also practices in Bangkok . Last year he did me 4 implants (supporting 6 teeth) & two front teeth Crowns Brand new premises & modern equipment, the cost was 230,000 bhts ,a realy good job which i am well pleased with. Top Class !! His name is Dr Phurit Kitsadayurat, email: [email protected] phone : 038-488677..he also speaks good english. good luck................Grennor:


----------



## Newforestcat

Has anyone tried this? This should be the least costly alternative. Three more clinics to add, only for the brave! 

Most highly-regarded Thai doctors and dentists went to medical/dental schools/faculties at Siriraj, Mahidol or Chulalongkorn universities. They all speak good English even my English husband understood all that he went to see without my translation ( he is one of those who will ask me " What did he/she say to me?" Then quietly " Was that in Thai or English?"). Please forgive him.  These universities make you spend lots of time and money on English textbooks. So the dentists and doctors could possibly know some English words you don't. 

These universities not just Chulalongkorn have hospitals and clinics which are reasonably-priced, clean, up-to-date and supervised at all times by medical lecturers who usually were the most promising graduates who got sponsored to finish their Master and Phd in USA, UK and Australia. They will not be teaching at these top universities if they were not good enough. These universities do have to give lecturers big salaries for their time and knowledge, to compete with private hospitals or clinics and they can pick pretty much lecturers/qualified dentists and doctors they want. This clinic should be for John Citizen's specific needs:-

Esthetics & Implant Clinic

I have done a research earlier this year so I will try the above dental clinic which is in Siam Square opp. MBK. 

There are two other dental clinics run by the same organistaion, their online info is only in Thai. The link for the two clinics are here, the text has been translated into English:-

Google Translate

The second clinic is run by dental students supervised by their lecturers. You will pay next to nothing but are their case study if needed so they could take their time. 

*ignore the middle paragraph of the text on the above link*. 

The third is run by the lecturers/qualified dentists, expect to pay normal Thai prices. I don't think they will rip you off as Chulalongkorn University is possibly the richest university in Thailand and owns most land in and around Siam Square, Saam Yaan, Rama I and Bantadthong areas and the staff there should be decent enough. I got more grants out of Chula as a student each year than I paid my fees! 

For the student and lecturer-run clinics, if worried, you can get a Thai friend to call and make appointment for you. There should not be any problems finding English speaking staff or students to help you. These kids had to compete with all / most kids at the same age in Thailand to study there! 

BAD EXPERIENCE:-

Whatever you do, don't desperately go to any private dental clinics in Siam Square. I was hopelessly looking for someone to take my stitches out before I flew back to the UK at midnight. I had one of my many wisdom teeth removed a week prior to that, stupidly bad planning. I rang all the clinics around the Siam Square areas ( I am not based in BKK, but only go to areas I know best if needed, so I can escape the Bangkok jams quickly). All of the clinics wanted to charge £20-25 (1000-1250 baht), a Thai price tag! A receptionist hinted that they all charged at least that for the smallest works. She said that I would need to cover 'the sterisation costs'. I gathered that small works hindered them from flying bigger fish! 

I found a dental clinic off Rama I Rd where the dentist, after spending five minutes taking out the stitches, only charged me £1-2 (50-100 Baht), pretty sure they sterilised their equipment, too! I cannot recommend the clinic, the time I spent was truly brief but it was spotless.

I had bad expeience with my UK dentist, too. Thanks to how the NHS paid them, according to my then tennant who was a dental nurse, they basically told me to wait but kept me going back for more chckups before they could have my first wisdom tooth out. 18 months in pain, I won't put anyone through that even for a million Pounds!


----------



## Song_Si

^ my only Thai dental exp
tooth extraction, prescription for painkillers/antibiotics
a total 270 baht
Sa Kaeo public hospital! (no appointments, wait your turn)


----------



## Song_Si

not crafty that day - desperate! a broken tooth that needed removing. Saving money wasn't my goal that day - visited the two dental surgeries in SK (50km from home) they were both closed but a helpful lady informed me both dentists worked at the hospital during the day, private practice in the evenings only. Off to the hospital and told to come back at 1pm, all fixed by 1.30pm; lovely staff (they took pity on me!)


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`ve been to Bangkok Phuket Hospital a couple of times, once in Koh Samui and once in Phuket, and have to say although they weren`t the cheapest they were very professional.


----------



## sunandsands

Hi there! How about checking out Thantakit? Can't complain with their professionalism and knowledge in what they do. Had a crown replacement and wisdom tooth extraction and was overall satisfied.


----------



## BKK_James

I'm a big fan of the Yanhee Dental Center, at Yanhee Hospital. Cheap prices, and great service/dentists. [Been three times so far over the past couple of years]. They are open 24 hours a day, and getting an appointment has always been easy. [Admittedly the wife does this for me].

At other dental clinics I have been to, it seemed like whenever I went on for a checkup I'd end up with a filling. Whether I had any problems/pain, or not.

Check out this video I put together on my last visit which goes through what to expect and how to get there etc. [I haven't received any compensation for this video, it's my honest opinion].


----------



## brucery728

I do agree with sunandsands. Thantakit Dental Center is highly recommended. I love their clinic's atmosphere. The dentists were very professional yet gentle and not obtrusive. They even gave me a 10% discount which was great. I suggest that you do your research and also make sure that you choose a reliable dental place. Best of luck.


----------



## digitalchic

Newforestcat said:


> Has anyone tried this? This should be the least costly alternative. Three more clinics to add, only for the brave!
> 
> Most highly-regarded Thai doctors and dentists went to medical/dental schools/faculties at Siriraj, Mahidol or Chulalongkorn universities. They all speak good English even my English husband understood all that he went to see without my translation ( he is one of those who will ask me " What did he/she say to me?" Then quietly " Was that in Thai or English?"). Please forgive him.  These universities make you spend lots of time and money on English textbooks. So the dentists and doctors could possibly know some English words you don't.
> 
> These universities not just Chulalongkorn have hospitals and clinics which are reasonably-priced, clean, up-to-date and supervised at all times by medical lecturers who usually were the most promising graduates who got sponsored to finish their Master and Phd in USA, UK and Australia. They will not be teaching at these top universities if they were not good enough. These universities do have to give lecturers big salaries for their time and knowledge, to compete with private hospitals or clinics and they can pick pretty much lecturers/qualified dentists and doctors they want. This clinic should be for John Citizen's specific needs:-
> 
> Esthetics & Implant Clinic
> 
> I have done a research earlier this year so I will try the above dental clinic which is in Siam Square opp. MBK.
> 
> There are two other dental clinics run by the same organistaion, their online info is only in Thai. The link for the two clinics are here, the text has been translated into English:-
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> The second clinic is run by dental students supervised by their lecturers. You will pay next to nothing but are their case study if needed so they could take their time.
> 
> *ignore the middle paragraph of the text on the above link*.
> 
> The third is run by the lecturers/qualified dentists, expect to pay normal Thai prices. I don't think they will rip you off as Chulalongkorn University is possibly the richest university in Thailand and owns most land in and around Siam Square, Saam Yaan, Rama I and Bantadthong areas and the staff there should be decent enough. I got more grants out of Chula as a student each year than I paid my fees!
> 
> For the student and lecturer-run clinics, if worried, you can get a Thai friend to call and make appointment for you. There should not be any problems finding English speaking staff or students to help you. These kids had to compete with all / most kids at the same age in Thailand to study there!
> 
> BAD EXPERIENCE:-
> 
> Whatever you do, don't desperately go to any private dental clinics in Siam Square. I was hopelessly looking for someone to take my stitches out before I flew back to the UK at midnight. I had one of my many wisdom teeth removed a week prior to that, stupidly bad planning. I rang all the clinics around the Siam Square areas ( I am not based in BKK, but only go to areas I know best if needed, so I can escape the Bangkok jams quickly). All of the clinics wanted to charge £20-25 (1000-1250 baht), a Thai price tag! A receptionist hinted that they all charged at least that for the smallest works. She said that I would need to cover 'the sterisation costs'. I gathered that small works hindered them from flying bigger fish!
> 
> I found a dental clinic off Rama I Rd where the dentist, after spending five minutes taking out the stitches, only charged me £1-2 (50-100 Baht), pretty sure they sterilised their equipment, too! I cannot recommend the clinic, the time I spent was truly brief but it was spotless.
> 
> I had bad expeience with my UK dentist, too. Thanks to how the NHS paid them, according to my then tennant who was a dental nurse, they basically told me to wait but kept me going back for more chckups before they could have my first wisdom tooth out. 18 months in pain, I won't put anyone through that even for a million Pounds!


Anywhere near Siam is a NO NO. It's a total rip off for expats. I found some good recommendations from my Thai colleagues and these clinics has been around for ages. I will get sealants and probably retainers. I'll keep you updated!

Dr.Pokpong Amornvit - The S Clinic, Sathorn 

I don't know about TIDC (Thantakit International Dental Center) and Asavanant but they have good reviews as well.


----------

